# with MH to Berlin ...?



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

of course , Berlin is one of the cities who have a heart for MH visitors...  
There are 3 places with parking and service in and around Berlin.
Next march is the inauguration of a new MH campingpark in Berlin-Tegel, for 90 MH. with shuttle-bus to the city.
Price pro night between 10 and 15 Euro with electricity 3 Amp and all service

More information under:

www.stellplatz-berlin.de

regards,

leduc


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Leduc,
Welcome to the site - you need no indulgence for your English!!!
It is very good and puts us to shame who still believe we only have to shout to make you 'foreigners ' understand!!
Keep up the good work you are obviously going to be a big asset to the site.
BillD


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thank you leduc. I wished our authorities would take the same enlighten view as Berlin. It is not easy to find similar parking for a motorhomes
around our major cities and when you do there are usually very few spaces and even then vehicles other than motorhomes will park in them.

peedee


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

thanks for your posts...
England is not the only country who has no " heart " for us MH driver. The same is in Netherland, Luxembourg, Switzerland, Spain, Austria and eastern countries...
The best equipped countries are France and Germany.
But my french MH friends are disapointed over the evolution of new parkink places for mh.
Very much, on interessant sites like Bretagne are " off limits " for us, its a pity. In Germany we have monthly new parkings but all are to pay, between 5 and 15 Euro.
They are more and more MH on our roads...

Tschüss ( that means auf Widersehen...) :wink: 

leduc


----------



## womokiste (May 15, 2005)

Hi, 
there are still two other spots in berlin: http://www.womotreff.de/ and http://www.stellplatz-berlin.de/

Greetings from Dortmund, downgoing soccer-city :?

Franz Peter


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi leduc,

Thanks for the information about Berlin, i for one always enjoy reading your posts. Please keep us up to date with any stellplatze or aires information you have, it's much appreciated!

tschuss!

pete.


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi franz peter

when we hear the crowd shouting 'go go borussia' do they mean towards the opposition goal or 'down the tubes' :?: 

perhaps the players will take a pay cut :wink:  :lol: 

mike


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

the Stellplatz from www.womotreff.de is situated in Spandau near Berlin, on the formerly area of a british barrack..
The new Stellplatz in Berlin-Tegel will open begin March...

for information,

Tschuess,

leduc


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Hello womokiste. Welcome to the site. Enjoy!  Its the best MH site available.
hello Leduc. We've spoken before, glad to see your still coming up with the information :wink: 
Heißen Sie Willkommen zu allem unserem Deutschland Freunden überall :lol:


----------



## womokiste (May 15, 2005)

Drummer said:


> Hello womokiste. Welcome to the site. Enjoy!  Its the best MH site available.
> hello Leduc. We've spoken before, glad to see your still coming up with the information :wink:
> Heißen Sie Willkommen zu allem unserem Deutschland Freunden überall :lol:


Thanks for this warm welcome. Hope to find lot´s of informations.... and so I try to give some.
Greetings Franz Peter


----------

